# Malaga squat,



## vindiboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi we now on the Malaga squat. Lot of vans here but no Brits, good place to stay no services but superstores here for all needs. We took the bus into Central Malaga today 1.30 euros each way no 7 bus stops at the squat next to the hospital QUIRON metro station right here but trains only go 2/3 of the way to the old town so  easier by bus get off at Almeda Principal. Tourist office near bus stop for free Map, you can also get a map at the metro station at the squat but it is less detailed than the one from T O. A great day out so much to see in Old Malaga, Roman ruins Cathedral, Bull Ring and lovely old buildings and little lanes full of shops and cafes, 21 degrees today but windy, back to squat by no 7 bus catch it where you got off as it is  round trip easy peasy.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 5, 2020)

Lovely story, and thanks  for the info.
I once stayed 5 days in malaga at the beginning of a longer trip.  I was surprised by what a lovely place it was. Wonderful castle, two museums to Picasso and a lovely sea front. 
Only drawback was the boat trip included in the hop on hop off bus tour was cancelled. Very cross.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 6, 2020)

Having a change from the Costa s tomorrow, going inland to the Torcal mountains near Antequara, went there about 10 years ago so want another look, strange rock formations and super scenery as I remember, there are several stop overs in the mountains so will do that and there is a full free aire at Antequara so that will be good several mountain fuentesfor water too so some mountain water may revive this old chap hee hee, just about over the man flu now


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 6, 2020)

Had a great day in the Torcal Mountains tody fabulous drive up, windy roads hair pin turns steep climb and fantastic scenery, the Mountains are a must see, fantastic formations we were going to spend the night up there but there was a very old wind so being Southern softies we decided to come down the mountain to Antequara where we are now parked, the aire is full but plenty of other parking here we had a walk into the town to  find  the Tourist office and got   a map and lots of info so will be tramping round the town tomorrow, lovely evening here 20 degrees and still full sun.


----------

